# USC PRODUCTION TRANSFERS



## ShaneTrain (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys,
just wondering if any transfers to the production program at USC had heard anything back yet.  I got a request for spring grades but I wanna know what's going on with everyone else...

-S


----------

